# PCV valve...?!



## audiTT3285 (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm sure some of you fine gentlemen could help me here....

does anyone have a picture of a PCV valve and where it's located..?!

I understand is a relatively cheap part, is it relatively easy to replace..?!

any help would be greatly recieved...


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

It's the black hockey puck your looking for ;-) http://lmgtfy.com/?q=pcv+valve+audi+tt+8n


----------



## audiTT3285 (Jun 12, 2016)

so the flat round valve just to the right of the engine..?!

looks accessible, easy to replace..?

thanks


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

PCV valve is under the manifold in a T Piece pipe. Cheap to replace but looks a bit of a pain to get at to be honest. I have a replacement one to fit and keep putting it off lol! Going to move mine somewhere easier to access though when I do it.


----------



## audiTT3285 (Jun 12, 2016)

thanks...

if I'm honest I'm struggling like f**k with all the questions I have about the car etc...
don't really know what I'm doing, not a complete fool but still I look in the engine bay and there's just so much going on in there... im in danger of spending money on expensive parts which aren't the root cause of the problem and wasting money...


----------



## audiTT3285 (Jun 12, 2016)

could a faulty PCV valve cause a slight oil leak..?!


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

That whole area under the manifold is quite good at getting gummed up yes. There is a small pump under the manifold that gets clogged (look up suction jet pump) and the PCV valve. There is a small maze of pipes under there which can split as well so it's worth having a look if you get a chance.

It looks like there is loads going on but once you have done a bit of reading up and get your head around it you'll find it isn't too bad.


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Here's mine....the PCV is inside the big T joint.










The big plastic pipe goes into the top of the oil filter housing, sealed with an O ring, held in with a horseshoe clip. If the O ring fails you'll get a leak.

Or as in my case, it breaks....








:?

VT


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

basky said:


> It's the black hockey puck your looking for ;-) http://lmgtfy.com/?q=pcv+valve+audi+tt+8n


The Black Hockey Puck is the PRV Valve.

The PCV valve is in the T piece under the manifold on one of the pipes that does lead up to the PRV.

I'd advise you don't get the audi unit and get this upgrade....
http://www.awesomegti.com/shop-by-brand ... 1-8t-2-7t/


----------



## essex stu (Sep 13, 2014)

Heres my old one 

PRV Pressure regulation valve found by DV And N75

PCV Positive crankshaft ventilation valve - found in T housing pipe below inlet manifold

Heres my old PCV on from new to 100k miles


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Wak said:


> basky said:
> 
> 
> > It's the black hockey puck your looking for ;-) http://lmgtfy.com/?q=pcv+valve+audi+tt+8n
> ...


 I stand correct [smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

basky said:


> I stand correct [smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink:


Been confusing people for years even googling shows how many entries are incorrect out here.

Nice meeting you again the other day, hope the A/C is working now.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

audiTT3285 said:


> could a faulty PCV valve cause a slight oil leak..?!


A faulty PCV valve could cause an internal Boost leak if it were not sealing correctly under boost.

If you are looking under the manifold at all the breather hose gubbins then this is a major failure point for leaks from the pipes and there are a number of pieces to target and upgrade it to be more robust.

this list is for BAM style breather pipes

From Forge Motorsport:-
Forge - FMTUHOSE
Forge - FMTTBH
Forge - Clip set for FMTTBH
JCS20 S/S Clip x3 20mm hose clip (max) 
JCS30 S/S Clip x1 30mm hose clip (max)

From Awesome:-
034 Motorsports do a billet pcv http://www.awesomegti.com/brand/034moto ... -1-8t-2-7t

From Audi:- 
Suction Jet Pump (Revised) - 058133753D
PVC pipe repair kit - 6N0698998 ( x2 of these)

06A103663B - dipstick tube. (precaution)


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Wak said:


> basky said:
> 
> 
> > I stand correct [smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink:
> ...


 Hi Wak yes sure was and good to catch up whiled away the hours and picking your brains  Air-con all sorted and great having it back again, you really miss it when it's gone! Great job 4rings. Hope your joints are all silky smooth now on the golf :wink:


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Wak said:


> 06A103663B - dipstick tube. (this b*****d WILL break)


Edited for accuracy!


----------



## audiTT3285 (Jun 12, 2016)

good few comments there... struggled to find a picture of it on the net...
so many thanks...

I guess this isn't it..?!


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

No.

I refer you to my earlier post which contains both a photo and explanation of the breather and vacuum system that connects to the servo pipes. Would you like me to put an arrow on the (only) big tee piece in the photo?

Here, I've done it....










You can't easily see this until you physically remove all this lot from underneath your inlet manifold and as I said in my post, if the big curved plastic pipe that goes into the top of the oil filter housing is broken (as in my case) or the O ring is damaged, then it will leak from that area. Take all this lot out (easy to do) and check each of the pipes and hoses carefully.

If you want to see some more photos use the link in my signature below to view them in my track project thread.

VT


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Another way to find it is to trace back from the where the PRV valve (the hockey puck shaped one with the twisted pipes attached)

Just follow the pipe down under the manifold and you will come across the T Piece that it is in. It's down towards the bottom of the bay. I'll try and get out later and take a photo for you so you can see it.


----------



## audiTT3285 (Jun 12, 2016)

great...! thanks again for the info..!

the help is very much appreciated


----------



## GoCrackOneOff (Feb 28, 2012)

As my breather pipe work is showing signs of leaking, just one small question, can all the relevant PCV pipe work be removed easily with a he inlet manifold left on?


----------



## bdc6570 (Jun 5, 2009)

No mate.. I'm in the process of checking mine as my idle starts off at 2000 then drops after a min or so On start up! 
You have to take the manifold off to get to the hoses. You can just about see them if you bend down and look with a light..


----------



## GoCrackOneOff (Feb 28, 2012)

bdc6570 said:


> No mate.. I'm in the process of checking mine as my idle starts off at 2000 then drops after a min or so On start up!
> You have to take the manifold off to get to the hoses. You can just about see them if you bend down and look with a light..


Cheers, just as I thought. 8)


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

bdc6570 said:


> No mate.. I'm in the process of checking mine as my idle starts off at 2000 then drops after a min or so On start up!
> You have to take the manifold off to get to the hoses. You can just about see them if you bend down and look with a light..


No you don't need to take it off. Remove the dipstick support bracket cover, the metal support bracket and dipstick itself, then you can get to everything.

Remove the horseshoe clip holding the main crank breather with a long flat screwdriver and that pipe will pull out of the housing, watch out for the O ring in the bottom. Undo the vacuum pipe from underneath the inlet manilfold (you may just be able to pull it off/down). Undo the breather from the tip and cam cover, undo the servo vacuum pipe at the other end of the inlet manifold then fiddle the whole thing out.

VT


----------



## JayReed (Jul 9, 2015)

Wak said:


> basky said:
> 
> 
> > It's the black hockey puck your looking for ;-) http://lmgtfy.com/?q=pcv+valve+audi+tt+8n
> ...


Haven't read the full thread bud stand with Wak on this, replaced my gunked up pcv with 2 audi genuine ones, Car make a whistley blowey noise, got the 034 one cured the problem, lovely bit of kit.


----------



## bdc6570 (Jun 5, 2009)

Von Twinzig said:


> bdc6570 said:
> 
> 
> > No mate.. I'm in the process of checking mine as my idle starts off at 2000 then drops after a min or so On start up!
> ...


I had to remove the inlet I was unable to release the pipe from underneath.. not as skilled


----------

